# Amazon Music Importer



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone importing their music from hard drive to your Amazon Music Library?  I did this a few years ago, but then they started charging $25/year to store more than 250 songs.  So I lost things in there.  I was on strict budget.  Now I want access to my music to listen on the Amazon Echo speaker.  

At first I tried importing specific albums, but it was taking so long and I got tired of waiting so I could import the next album.  Then I decided to import everything, which required me to pay for the storage ($25/yr.).  I paid it.  Started importing music about 4am and it has not finished and it is not showing me the progress.  There is a progress bar, but it's stuck in the same place over the past 10 hours.

I contacted Amazon help with the chat feature around 6am.  I did not get any definite answer about why it is taking so long and not showing me the progress.  The rep was going to have me close and re-open the importer, but I told him that a box came up telling me that it is still importing.  Decided to just leave it on and went to bed.  Checked progress today and where it said it had imported 695 songs of 1684, it now says 711 songs of 1684.  

I had Amazon help call me on the phone.  Their records shows I imported almost 2800 songs.  This does not show anywhere on the Amazon importer dialog box nor anywhere on my computer.  I spent the last 1/2-hr. talking to a woman at Amazon and never came to any satisfactory resolution.  I want to know just how long this will take!  Sometimes the dialog box says 17 hours, but right now it says 92 hours.  She told me that as it imports it has to "match" each piece of music to Amazon's library of music.  So, if something doesn't match it doesn't go in.  That doesn't sound good to me.

Anyone else here import their music library from hard drive to Amazon?  How long does it take if you have a substantial amount of music?  I thought maybe some of you could tell me what your experience was.  I actually don't remember how long this took when I did it a few years ago (when they didn't charge $$ for it).

I only have a fraction of the amount of music that it will take (for $25/yr. it takes up to 250,000 mp3s).

I've wasted so much time on this (realizing I have to leave it and check it later from time to time).  I would have thought that overnight was long enough.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I did it a few years ago, but don't remember enough to offer specific guidance. I had a LOT of music. I remember that it took over twelve hours. I am confident it wasn't as slow as you are describing, however. I am skeptical of her statement about having to match every piece of music also.

If this was happening to me, I'd call CS again, make sure they knew this was my second call on the subject, and if I didn't feel very comfortable with whatever they respond with, I'd abort the upload and let things percolate for twelve hours or so to see if more stuff started appearing as uploaded.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

First time I added some, they didn't have that thing yet where the match songs with their library for upgraded audio. 

Then I did like you did, paid the $25 a year when they changed those plans and ripped my CD's and uploaded those and some MP3's. I think I might have had a total of about 1000 songs at the time. That did take some time from what I remember, all night. My upload speed with my provider was slower than it is today. I could watch it go through song by song and each one took some time before it moved to the next. I guess that is what it is matching. 

It does sometimes take a while for stuff to show what is in the cloud though. But call them again if you are not getting anywhere. 

Uploading anything always takes me some time. Same when I upload my backup computer files to the amazon cloud drive.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was out for a few hours and left it running.  Just closed it and started it again.  The dialog box now says 0 of 770 songs imported (it's checking for matches).  But it did import songs earlier, so I don't think I lost any that were completely imported.

Both Amazon people I connected with saw on my account that many more songs were imported (some may have been from prior imports in past years).  But the # of songs they could see did not show in the amazon pages I can see.

Last night I also added a lot of prime (free but not downloadable) music.  That only confuses what I see.

I mentioned to the Amazon person that when you upload to itunes, it doesn't go through all the match business and it uploads faster (a few hours if you have a lot to upload).  I wonder why they can't just copy the method that itunes uses, althought recent changes to itunes make to podcasts difficult to delete (I use manual method but it does something strange and puts things back to the ipod that I'd deleted).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Making some progress but very, very slowly.  I am seeing a lot of good things I can play on Echo now.  But it says 23 hours remaining and that changes often.  Guess I'll leave it on again overnight.  Had to restart my laptop once today when I lost internet connection.  Thought that might help and it did (Echo was playing all the while with some dropping off -- how did it hold when internet was down (wi-fi was always on but internet has to be behind it).


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I ended up copying my music folders to a separate folder so I could upload "chunks" at a time.  When I tried to do all of my music, it totally bombed after running for over a day.  I have been adding bits and pieces lately to fill in some albums that I purchased through Google and it seems even slower now than it did a few years ago.  I hope you get all your music imported.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It finished importing some time while I was asleep today.  Thank goodness it does confirm when it is complete.  Now I see that some of my albums are incomplete, but I think that has something to do with what is on my hard drive.  If I want the rest of #1 Beatles album I need to find my CD, rip it to itunes and import it to Amazon.  It shows one track.  I have a lot of CDs not ripped to my computer and some that were ripped when I had a different external hard drive that died.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And sometimes the metadata is whacked - especially on compilation albums. It wants to list each track by a different artist as a separate album...
I have started keeping lists to track what I got uploaded successfully. If I try to do too much at one time, I get frustrated and want to throw things.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I ripped some more CDs this afternoon to my computer and am finding it easier to import using the scan method instead of selecting each folder.  You cannot select multiple folders.  With the scanning, it only looks for what is not already in my Amazon Music Library.


----------

